# OKCpedia > General Real Estate Topics >  SW 15th and Meridian

## ChrisHayes

I think it was over a year ago they started filling in a hole next to the new hotels at SW 15th and Meridian, also next to one of the entrances to the bike trails. They would pour a layer of dirt, compact it, until they filled in the hole and created a mound on top of it. Now, they've started drilling down into all the dirt they compacted. Anyone know what's going on here?

----------


## Pete

I suspect they are just doing in-fill for more development and the drilling is to test how compact the soil is.

----------


## ChrisHayes

That's what I was thinking as well.

----------


## Pete

Where exactly is this happening and perhaps I can pin down a building permit.

----------


## ChrisHayes

Right next to the Hampton Inn and Suites at 4333 SW 15th Street.

----------


## RodH

Another hotel was planned for the lot just east of the Hampton Inn.  An application for a Home2 Suites was made in 2014 to the Riverfront Design Committee.

----------


## ChrisHayes

Okay, maybe that's it. That's an awfully small lot though.

----------


## ChrisHayes

Went bike riding thismorning and got on the trail at the Meridian/15th entrance and there are construction workers there laying down rebar and metal cages for concrete. Any updates on what's planned for this spot?

----------


## Pete

I believe they are moving forward with the small convention center:

----------


## ChrisHayes

That's different. Doesn't look big enough for much of anything on that plot of land. Especially considering how much they raised it with dirt.

----------


## Pete

> That's different. Doesn't look big enough for much of anything on that plot of land. Especially considering how much they raised it with dirt.


Don't know what to tell you.  That is the filed and approved plan that also received a building permit:  a Home 2 Suites with a convention hall.

I'm not just pulling things out of my butt...  People ask questions, I take my personal time to research and provide hard information.

----------


## ChrisHayes

LOL, I know. But after looking at Google Maps, I guess it would be big enough for another hotel. Getting an aerial view of something puts it in better perspective.

----------


## Pete

> LOL, I know. But after looking at Google Maps, I guess it would be big enough for another hotel. Getting an aerial view of something puts it in better perspective.


You're welcome, by the way.

----------


## stile99

What size convention hall are they planning?  There's tons of hotel rooms available in the area, and being that close to the airport should be good for them.  Plus water taxis to Bricktown.  There's some real potential there.

----------


## Pete

Looking closer at the latest 1st floor plan, looks like the space will now be devoted to rooms, not meeting space.

----------


## ChrisHayes

There's a lot of potential on 15th Street from MacArthur all the way to Portland. Especially from Meridian to Portland.

----------


## Jeepnokc

> That's different. Doesn't look big enough for much of anything on that plot of land. Especially considering how much they raised it with dirt.


I am always amazed at how small the footprint looks.  When we built our house, I went out with measuring tape after poring concrete because it looked like they had poured it too small.  The same with the office and a 40x60 building I just put up.

----------


## shawnw

convention center... that can't possibly be right... we can't build those without tax payer dollars...

----------


## baralheia

> convention center... that can't possibly be right... we can't build those without tax payer dollars...


_Big_ difference in size and scope between the two projects...

----------


## Goon

> LOL, I know. But after looking at Google Maps, I guess it would be big enough for another hotel. Getting an aerial view of something puts it in better perspective.


Which, as Pete so painstakingly pointed out, was wrong.

Thanks Pete for putting in the time to find an answer to this posters' question. It's much appreciated, and doesn't go unnoticed.

----------


## Pete

We're all good on this issue, I just get a little prickly when someone asks a question that takes a fair amount of time, effort and expertise to answer, it does get answered and then there isn't even a 'hey, thanks'.

ChrisHayes did later thank me in a PM, so no worries and he's always been a good poster.

Just a little frustration on my part built up over the years from those who ask questions and others take their time to answer as a favor, and there is zero acknowledgement.  

Also, I do try to make it clear when I am answering out of speculation vs. hard info.


There have been a couple of times where someone comes, asks questions about something, people research and answer and then they say, "I already knew that; was looking for additional info."  Freaking tell us what you already know, then for cripes sake!  Heaven forbid you actually share something that would require the typing of an extra sentence or two instead of just taking.

Another peeve is when someone posts something like, "What is going on over in east Edmond kinda by UCO."  Can't even take the trouble to provide specifics but is asking others to do work on their behalf.

I think people are now so used to just asking Google for info they don't make much distinction when an actual person does something as an on-line favor.

----------


## shawnw

> _Big_ difference in size and scope between the two projects...


I know, was not a serious statement

----------


## stile99

I've said it before, and I'll say it again.  I appreciate the work you do and this site is basically where I get info on what is happening.  I've even stopped reading the Mustang papers, I just can't stomach the blatant illiteracy.

----------


## Zuplar

> I've said it before, and I'll say it again.  I appreciate the work you do and this site is basically where I get info on what is happening.  I've even stopped reading the Mustang papers, I just can't stomach the blatant illiteracy.


But, but, but they won some Sequoyah awards.

lol, anyways, yeah I agree, it's pretty bad sometimes.

----------


## ChrisHayes

Drove down Meridian today to see the progress on all of the hotels being built and saw that it looks like they're starting to do foundation at the northwest corner of SW 15th and Meridian in that relatively small and vacant lot. Any word on what's being built there. I don't think it's big enough for another hotel. I could be wrong though.

----------


## traxx

I don't know what they're building as I haven't been down that way in a while, but I'm always surprised by what they can build on a seemingly small lot.

I just hate that South Meridian is all some business travelers see of OKC. The hotel is a hop, skip, and a jump from the airport. They have meetings in a conference room at the hotel. And they don't have to travel far for a restaurant. But that whole area is so industrial, it's a poor representation of the city.

----------


## Pete

It's a 5-story Holiday Inn Express.

Architect is RBA so it should be a bit sharper than most the stuff on Meridian.

----------


## etsuco05

I wonder what this will mean for the Holiday Inn Express at Meridian & Highline. My guess is it will be converted to another brand.

----------


## ChrisHayes

I guess I was wrong about the foundation size. If I remember correctly, it looks like they're going to squeeze this hotel on the lot so that it's diagonally facing on the lot rather than facing either Meridian or 15th. I'd love to see a master plan of sorts developed for 15th from Meridian to MacArthur. Plenty of real estate available fore development. Would just need to get rid of that rock pit or whatever it is down towards MacArthur.

----------


## ljbab728

> I just hate that South Meridian is all some business travelers see of OKC. The hotel is a hop, skip, and a jump from the airport. They have meetings in a conference room at the hotel. And they don't have to travel far for a restaurant. But that whole area is so industrial, it's a poor representation of the city.


This is not unusual.  Many hotels around DFW are in industrial or office parks.  That happens in many places.

----------


## stile99

Could probably merge this thread with www.okctalk.com/showthread.php?t=42112

----------


## traxx

> This is not unusual.  Many hotels around DFW are in industrial or office parks.  That happens in many places.


Yeah, but in a place like DFW people know there's other stuff to do and see in the area. In OKC we're still trying to change the idea that OKC is ugly and there's nothing to do here. We need all the help we can get to put our best foot and face forward.

----------


## ljbab728

> Yeah, but in a place like DFW people know there's other stuff to do and see in the area. In OKC we're still trying to change the idea that OKC is ugly and there's nothing to do here. We need all the help we can get to put our best foot and face forward.


Possibly, but that area of hotels and restaurants is not going anywhere.  Many love it for the convenience from the airport.  There just needs to be coordination with the hotels to promote other attractions in OKC.  The river cruises from that area to downtown are one step in the right direction.

----------


## traxx

> Possibly, but that area of hotels and restaurants is not going anywhere.  Many love it for the convenience from the airport.  There just needs to be coordination with the hotels to promote other attractions in OKC.  The river cruises from that area to downtown are one step in the right direction.


I don't think it needs to go away. I'd just like to see it spruced up and not look so industrial.

----------


## ljbab728

> I don't think it needs to go away. I'd just like to see it spruced up and not look so industrial.


OK, that didn't seem to be the main focus of your original comment.

----------


## rfjeep12

Been driving past this every day.  The structure started going up and it really doesn't look big enough to be a holiday inn. any updates?

----------


## Pete

Took this a couple of weeks ago:

----------


## Pete

> Been driving past this every day.  The structure started going up and it really doesn't look big enough to be a holiday inn. any updates?


I posted the rendering above.

----------


## rfjeep12

yeah i saw it a few days ago.  just was looking at it and then at the actual structure.   was just curious.  Thanks Pete.   Loving these drone shots

----------


## Pete

I'm sure the plan is to share the parking at the adjacent hotels, as the two to the west have way more than they need.

----------


## Pete



----------


## BLJR

Pete, your getting good with the drone.  Nice shots!!!

----------


## Pete

Here are some shots of this area from yesterday.

The Holiday Inn Express is now open.

2nd photo is of the far east hotels (Hampton Inn and Home 2 Suites) and Meridian Landing for the river boats.

----------


## Martin

what is the major draw for all these motels in that area?  is it mostly faa related?  or is it just the proximity to I-40 that's driving demand?

----------


## catch22

> what is the major draw for all these motels in that area?  is it mostly faa related?  or is it just the proximity to I-40 that's driving demand?


Airport. Most of these hotels are marketed as “Airport” when booking.

----------


## Bellaboo

> what is the major draw for all these motels in that area?  is it mostly faa related?  or is it just the proximity to I-40 that's driving demand?


A lot of horse show folks stay in these hotels.

----------


## Rover

Lots of manufacturing and distribution in the area. Suppliers and customers come in all the time. In the immediate area is Hobby Lobby who itself has many, many visitors.

----------


## Pete

Bunch of new hotels new I-40 and Meridian as well.

I'm surprised someone hasn't bought the old Shepler's and sea of parking (lower right) and put hotels there.

----------


## shawnw

I'm curious as to if there's ever been a time where that much parking was necessary at Shepplers. I mean, it appears to have more than the office tower across the street!  (didn't count though)

----------


## ChrisHayes

I'd like to see the old Sheplers and the huge parking area demolished and some other kind of development put int. Preferably not a hotel. The same goes for the vacant lot west of Meridian on the south side of 40.

----------


## CCOKC

I would love to see just one of those hotels have an outdoor restaurant on the river.  I have walked the river trails frequently and would gladly eat lunch after one of my walks on the river. There are tons of bikers that would probably do the same.

----------


## PaddyShack

> I would love to see just one of those hotels have an outdoor restaurant on the river.  I have walked the river trails frequently and would gladly eat lunch after one of my walks on the river. There are tons of bikers that would probably do the same.


This reminds of the 9-hole golf course down on HWY 152 in Mustang, it had a Harry's American Grill that you could walk up to from the course and grab a drink and bite while you were playing. I would definitely frequent a cafe or something if it was along the river.

----------

